# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Preisnachlass fr beschdigte Bretter

## MichaelMo

Hallo,

vor 2 Wochen habe ich mir ein Goya Carrera 116 2015 fr 1500 gekauft.
Heute wurde es angeliefert. Erst sah alles gut aus, (Verpackung unbeschdigt, keine Kcher im Kantenschutz), doch dann entdeckte ich auf der rechten Seite einen Lackschaden (siehe Bild).
Nach einer Mail an den Verkufer schrieb er dies: "Kann ich Ihnen mit einer kleinen Erstattung entgegenkommen, wenn ja, was wrden Sie sich vorstellen?".
Was meint ihr? 
Wie hoch sollte die Erstattung sein?
Ist der Schaden reperaturbedrftig?

Bilder:

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php...1475770778.jpg
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php...1475770824.jpg


Danke schonmal fr die Hilfe  :Smile: 

MfG MichaelMo

----------


## Ralph

Hallo Michael,

zwar sieht man auf dem Bild nicht wirklich, wie tief der Kratzer ist, aber vermutlich ist eine Reparatur nicht ntig. Ich selbst wrde vorsichtig ein wenig Sekundenkleber in die Scharte hineinlaufen lassen (am besten nicht direkt aus der Flasche, sondern erst auf einen feinen Schraubenzieher, und das Trpfchen damit aufs Board bringen. Wenn Dich der Schaden arg strt, kannst Du noch schauen, ob Du nicht einen ungefhr passenden Lackstift findest, und damit das Wei abdecken, bevor Du den Kleber auftrgst. Wichtig: den Lack dann erst mal ganz aushrten lassen, sonst entsteht eine Pampe, die dieses Jahr nicht mehr fest wird...
Zum Nachlass traue ich mich kaum was zu sagen. Eigentlich scheint der Kratzer kaum der Rede wert, aber das Board ist neu... Ich wrde mal 20, 30 Euro ansetzen. Aber vielleicht kannst Du etwas mehr "raushauen", wenn Du noch was bei dem Hndler kaufst, was Du vielleicht ohnehin bald anschaffen mchtest. Mit sattem Rabatt verkaufen tut dem weniger weh, als Geld zurckzuschicken. 

Gre

Ralph

----------


## Surf Maniac

Fr mich sieht das auch nur nach einem kleinen Kratzer aus.
Mach mal ein Foto schrg von der Seite (10-20).
Ich finde diese Boards, die nach der ersten Ausfahrt schon aussehen, die ein Lorch nach 5 Jahren, einfach zu kotzen.
Solche reparaturunfreundlichen "Designs", oder sagen wir besser farbig bemalte Boards sind einfach nicht fr deren Bestimmung gemacht, oder liefert der Hersteller Farbtpfe in allen verwendeten Farben mit?

TL

----------


## MichaelMo

Danke fr die Tipps.
Habe jetzt nochmal etwas bestellt und entsprechend gehandelt.
Auf den Bildern ist die tiefe nicht zu erkennen.

MfG Michael

----------

